# Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern



## Grünknochen (5. September 2017)

Jetzt auf dem Markt:
http://www.ifishman.de/publikatione...ment-von-angelgewaessern-ein-praxisleitfaden/


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Danke für den Hinweis.

Wird vielleicht einige Bewirtschafter aus der Angelfischerei interessieren.


----------



## jochen68 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Danke! Vielleicht noch interessant, dass man das kostenlos gegen Angabe von Namen und email als PDF runterladen kann. Dazu unten unter der Beschreibung den blau-roten Acrobat/PDF Button anklicken.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Da ich das Buch gelesen habe, mein subjektiver Eindruck:

1) State of art, was das Thema Gewässermanagement/ Hege betrifft.
2) Interessant und anregend auch für den Angler

Ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist es jedenfalls nicht nur hilfreich, sondern notwendig, auf der Basis einschlägiger wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse zu argumentieren.
IGB und Thünen Institut sind, was das betrifft, echte Referenzquellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Naja, kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht.

Angler brauchen aber sicher keine Kenntnisse in Bewirtschaftung - für was denn?

Diese Kenntnisse brauchen aber eben sicher die Bewirtschafter..

Und zu diesen Instituten kann man so oder so stehen, da gibts sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten ..


----------



## Windelwilli (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Seh ich genau so.
Gerade Thünen hat sich bei mir mit ihren an den Haaren herbei gezogenen "Schätzungen" zum Dorschfang der Angler auf lange Sicht selbst disqualifiziert. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Mir fehlt schlicht schon bei der Überschrift ein Wort:
Anglerfreundlich...

Denn solange da nur "nachhaltiges Management" steht, heissts auf Deutsch immer:
Andere wollen besser wissen, wie Gewässer für Angler und/oder Angler selber zu managen sind und was Angler zu denken haben.

Im Sinne ihrer selber definierten "Nachhaltigkeit" (braucht man, um Forschungsgelder zu bekommen - ohne Nachhaltigkeit gehste heute leer aus).

Würde es heissen - und wäre das KLAR auch Forschungs-Zielrichtung gewesen (da reicht nicht ein nebenher laufendes "Anglerzufriedenheit") - würd ich weniger kritisieren:
Nachhaltiges, ANGLERFREUNDLICHES Management von Gewässern (warum muss man nur Angelgewässer managen, wäre schon die erste Frage) ..

Aber da sind ja Meinungen frei.

Es gibt im Werk in meinen Augen gute und nachdenkenswerte Ansätze. 

Andere find ich weniger prall...

Einzelne Forscher, Projekte und Institutionen hochzujazzen als allgemeine Sichtweise, der man zu folgen hat, das führt auch meist zu sehr einseitiger Sichtweise..

Nutzen, wo es für Angler klar sinnvoll ist.

In Frage stellen, wo man das bezweifelt.

Die Welt ist bunter als ein Elfenbeinturm...


----------



## Grünknochen (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Lustiges Posting.
Richtig ist: Meinungen gibt es viele. Ua die deinigen. Mit denen ich vielfach weder inhaltlich, noch im Stil etwas anfangen kann.
Wie bereits an anderer Stelle festgestellt, ist die Anglerschaft - vermutlich trotz Deiner Meinungsführerschaft auch im AB - eine heterogene Gruppe mit z.T. gravierend unterschiedlichen Grundverständnissen zu unserem Hobby. Für mich waren Naturnutzung und Naturschutz immer schon zwei Seiten einer Medaille. Rechtliche Realität ist dies ohnehin. Also muss man die Dinge unter einen Deckel kriegen. Schwarz - weiß hilft da gar nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wie bereits an anderer Stelle festgestellt, ist die Anglerschaft ... eine heterogene Gruppe mit z.T. gravierend unterschiedlichen Grundverständnissen zu unserem Hobby.



Richtig , schreib ich schon immer!!

Weswegen ich für größtmögliche Freiheit für jeden in der heterogenen Anglerschaft eintrete!

Und eben nicht dafür, einen einzigen bestimmten Weg vorzugeben, wie es zu sein hat und an den sich gefälligst alle anderen zu halten  haben!

Darin, sehe ich auch vordringlichste Aufgabe eines Anglerverbandes!

Das verbieten und vorgegen übernehmen ja schon die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei wie im DAFV zusammen mit NABU, PETA; BUND; Greenpeace und den anderen Konsorten der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie .. 

Was das alles für Dich war/ist, wie Du schreibst:


> Für mich waren Naturnutzung und Naturschutz immer schon zwei Seiten einer Medaille.


 ist daher zuerst Dein persönliches Problem.

Und rechtlich klar ist erst mal gar nix, weil da so viele verschiedene Aspekte (auch je nach Bundesland) mit reinspielen.

Und, wie gesagt, auch Wissenschaft pfeift nicht nur aus einem,  sondern aus vielen Löchern (je nachdem, wo grade Forschungskohle herkommt) und befindet sich auch daher in einem ständigen Wandlungsprozeß..

Es gibt natürlich die Naturschutzsichtweise des anglerfeindlichen DAFV, erst mal alles abzunicken, bloss weil irgendjemand das "Schutzetikett" drauf geklebt hat (oder wie bei Weser - Ems, haben wir ja gerade aktuell ein prominentes Beispiel: Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?) 

Der Sichtweise kann man anhängen, vielleicht gerade, wenn man sich von da Kohle verspricht. Man muss es aber nicht..

Es gibt ja aber auch gute Verbände, bei denen Angeln und Angler im Vordergrund steht und Naturschutz nur das Werkzeug ist, Angler so frei wie möglich angeln zu lassen. Anglerverband Niedersachsen als Beispiel.

Die auch den Anspruch haben, Recht zu verändern und anglerfreundlich anzupassen.

Statt nur immer auf geltendes Recht zu verweisen wie mancher Forscher (der davon ja gut lebt) oder mancher Verband wie der DAFV.

Ich beschreibe die Diversität in Anspruch, Meinung und Forschung..

Und:
Ja, eben, es gibt nicht nur nicht alleine schwarz oder weiß.

Auch die Farbe eines einzelnen Elfenbeinturms ist nicht die allein seligmachende.

Für Angler und Angeln eh nicht.


----------



## Grünknochen (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Wie gesagt: Dein Standpunkt...

Cooler Hinweis übrigens auf Niedersachsen. Seh ich exakt genau so. Die sind richtig gut und kompetent aufgestellt. Ich nehme an, Du weißt, dass es dort eine ziemlich enge Zusammenheit mit IfishMan (Robert Arlinghaus) gibt...
Womit wir wieder jenseits aller Allgemeinplätze und Glaubensüberzeugungen beim Thema sind: Dem von mir eingestellten Buch, das zu lesen sich für jeden Angler lohnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Klar weiss ich das.
Und?
Die gucken aber auch über den Tellerrand (auch was Arlinghaus angeht), Gott sei Dank, und wissen, dass es da um mehr geht und mehr gibt als die Filosofie eines einzelnen Professors mit seinem Netzwerk...

Und natürlich kann sich ein Angler, wen er Interesse am bewirtschaften hat, das Werk besorgen. 

Zum Angeln selber braucht es sicher nicht ..


----------



## Grünknochen (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Warum Du mehr als 72000 Beiträge rausgeknallt hast, ist mir spätestens jetzt klar!!

Masse und Klasse...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Scheint dann nach Deiner Logik (die ich ausrücklich NICHT teile) beides bei Dir mit 10 Beiträgen zu fehlen.

Und wer solche persönlichen Angriffe braucht, disqualifiziert sich aber eh selber.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Es gibt halt so ein paar Schlagwörter, bei denen einem der Sabber runter läuft.
Davor ist niemand sicher.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass man einem guten Teil der nachhaltigen Gewässerbewirtschaftung auch den Stempel "Effizient" oder "Kostengünstig" aufdrücken könnte, ohne etwas an der Sache selbst zu ändern.

Ein Beispiel dafür wäre der unsinnige Hechtbesatz in Bestände, die hauptsächlich durch die Anzahl der Standplätze und Kannibalismus beschränklt sind.
Den Besatz einzustellen ist nachhaltig -> böööse:r
Es spart aber auch Geld, das für erfolgreichere Fische ausgegeben werden kann. -> Anglerfreundlich

Vielleicht fehlt den Wissenschaftlern manchmal der richtige Ansatzpunkt, um ihre Sache an den Mann zu bringen. Beim Besatz gibt es nicht nur pro oder kontra Nachhaltigkeit, sondern auch eine Vereinskasse, die oft das Schlusswort spricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Wenn aber fangfähige Hechte zur "Zwischenlagerung" reinkommen, damit mehr Angler was fangen können, ist das vielleicht nachhaltig, aber wenn der Verein Kohle dafür hat und die Mitglieder das wollen und die das Geld raushauen wollen, deren Sache. 

Und da brauchts mehr "machen lassen" und weniger "alles verbieten im Namen verbandlichen oder wissenschaftlichen Alleinherrschaftsanspuches in Bezug auch Nachhaltigkeit".

Schon, dass man in vielen Gewässern auch klar mit Attraktionsbesatz arbeiten könnte, um gerade andere, sensiblere Gewässer zu schonen ist da genauso ein Punkt, wie das Drecks-Tierschutzgedrisse raus zu lassen und dafür zu kämpfen das Recht da entsprechend anglerfreundlicher zu ändern...

Ausm Elfenbeinturm von Funktionären und Wissenshaftlern raus aber natürlich eher schwer zu sehen..


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

@thomas und @Grünknochen:
Das is mittlerweile der zweite Thread, der komplett zerredet wird. Normal is mir sowas wurscht, aber muss das sein?

@Thread.
Habs mir auch direkt runtergeladen. Natürlich wird das Thema wissenschaftlich angegangen und nachhaltig kann in dem Zusammenhang auch bedeuten, dass es nicht das beste für die Angler des jeweiligen Gewässers wäre. Aber da der Besatz eben vom Bewirtschafter beschlossen wird liegt die Entscheidung ja im Endeffekt eh nicht beim Angler (Außer Verein = Bewirtschafter).
Und dann kann man das Buch eben doch als Richtschnur nutzen und die Teile, die einem nicht passen ausblenden.

Ich habs unserem Vorstand weitergeleitet (Weil z.b. auch nach wie vor noch Barsch besetzt wird |kopfkrat )


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



> Beim Besatz gibt es nicht nur pro oder kontra Nachhaltigkeit, sondern auch eine Vereinskasse, die oft das Schlusswort spricht.



Das stimmt auf jeden Fall, Laichzeit! 

Auf der einen Seite ist es für Gewässerwarte oft sehr deprimierend, wenn sie sich dem Diktat der Vereinskasse bzw. den Wünschen der Mitglieder unterordnen sollen die mit einer "nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung" wenig zu tun haben - auf der anderen Seite ist ein Angelverein letztlich auch eine Zweckgemeinschaft mit demokratischem Anstrich - und eben kein Spielplatz um Gewässer-Bewirtschaftungs-Phantasien auszuleben. 

Alleine an den vielerorts teils schon fundamentalistisch geführten Diskussionen über den Regenbogen-Forellen Besatz im Frühjahr am vereinseigenen Baggerloch bleibt dann bei genauer Betrachtung manchmal schon die Frage offen: Wollen Angler überhaupt nachhaltigen Fischbesatz?


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Alleine an den vielerorts teils schon fundamentalistisch geführten Diskussionen über den Regenbogen-Forellen Besatz im Frühjahr am vereinseigenen Baggerloch bleibt dann bei genauer Betrachtung manchmal schon die Frage offen: Wollen Angler überhaupt nachhaltigen Fischbesatz?



Klar, das erhöht den Hechtbestand deutlich, weil die nicht mehr ihre eigenen Nachkommen fressen müssen


----------



## Kochtopf (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> : Wollen Angler überhaupt nachhaltigen Fischbesatz?



Tja da scheiden sich die Geister. Ob man im 300m^2 Tümpel mit Hecht, schleie und rotfeder noch regenbogner und Karpfen besetzen muss? Ich fänd ein naturnahes hecht-Schleie Gewässer total super, aber die allermeisten der (vor allem älteren) Mitglieder wollen ReFos. Und die meisten jungen wollen Karpfen. Was will man als Gewässerwart da machen?


----------



## jkc (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht.
> 
> Angler brauchen aber sicher keine Kenntnisse in Bewirtschaftung - für was denn?
> 
> ...




Moin, übersiehst Du, dass in vielen - den meisten Fällen Angler die Bewirtschafter sind?|kopfkrat
Ich bin jedenfalls beides, aber nur weil ich Angler bin.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Nicht Angler sind Bewirtschafter, sondern die dazu ausersehenen Gewässerwarte aus den Reihen der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer. 

Die sollten das auch unbedingt lesen - nur nicht vergessen, dass es keine Bibel ist und es auch andere Meinungen und Ansichten gibt. Das ist alles..

und wers als Angler liest, weil ihn Bewirtschaftung interessiert, der mach ja keinen Fehler, Lesen und sich breit informieren schadet nie...


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es gibt halt so ein paar Schlagwörter, bei denen einem der Sabber runter läuft.
> 
> 
> Ein Beispiel dafür wäre der unsinnige Hechtbesatz in Bestände, die hauptsächlich durch die Anzahl der Standplätze und Kannibalismus beschränklt sind.
> ...



Sehr schön das von dir gewählte Beispiel, welches ohne es gelesen zu haben, sicherlich auch im Buch behandelt wird.
Um die Tatsache, das sich Hechtbesatz nicht rechnet, wenn die vorhandenen Standplätze belegt sind, zu erkennen, braucht es keinen Prof.Arlinghausen, mit millionenschwerer wissenschaftlicher Förderung!
Das ist sozusagen "altes Wissen", welches schon lange, selbst drittklassigen Gewässerwarten, oder auch Berufsfischern bekannt ist.
Was ich persönlich immer noch zumindest fragwürdig finde, ist der in dem Zusammenhang verbreitete Fangfenster Quatsch, womit nur dem Zeitgeist Rechnung getragen wird, genau wie mit der fast zwingend verwendeten Vokabel "Nachhaltigkeit"!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> .
> Was ich persönlich immer noch zumindest fragwürdig finde, ist der in dem Zusammenhang verbreitete Fangfenster Quatsch, womit nur dem Zeitgeist Rechnung getragen wird, genau wie mit der fast zwingend verwendeten Vokabel "Nachhaltigkeit"!


Ich würde gerne erfahren, wieso für dich ein fangfenster Quatsch ist? Man liest ja oft dass es die Rettung für Bestände sein kann. Die alten, grossen Fische haben zwar, wie ich gelesen habe, eine schlechtere Rogen bzw milchqualität aber dafür haben die Nachkommen  dann gute Veranlagungen.
Oder verstehe ich was grob falsch?
Da du auf mich immer einen sehr versierten  (und gelegentlich auch mittelstark gereizten ) Eindruck machst interessiert es mich einfach warum du das so siehst


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Fangfenster können unter gewissen Bedingungen was bringen beim Hecht. Sie sind weder Allheilmittel noch grundsätzlich zu verdammen.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die alten, grossen Fische haben zwar, wie ich gelesen habe, eine schlechtere Rogen bzw milchqualität aber dafür haben die Nachkommen  dann gute Veranlagungen.
> Oder verstehe ich was grob falsch?



So oder ähnlich wird dies kommuniziert.
Was mir bisher aber niemand erklären konnte, warum der Laich des gleichen Fisches, der das Potenzial gehabt hätte auf 1,50m abzuwachsen, wenn er dann aber unglücklicherweise mit 70cm gefangen und abgeschlagen wurde, genetisch anders sein soll, als wenn er denn nicht zufällig gefangen wurde?
Genau so, das große Laichfische den angeblich (genetisch) besseren Laich hätten, unbestritten aber ist, dass die Quantität sicher vorhanden ist.
Diese Quantität bringen aber auch z.B. zwei bis drei kleinere Hechte, die erfolgreich ablaichen!
Dieses Fangfenster soll nur einem offiziellen C&R den Weg bereiten, mit der Vorratshaltung einiger (Foto)Trophäenfische, die ansonsten von "bösen" Anglern entnommen werden könnten!
Zeitgeist eben.

Jürgen


----------



## Grünknochen (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Mit dem vorliegenden Buch hat man eine hervorragende Möglichkeit, die Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit von Entnahmefenstern zu klären und über weitere wissenschaftliche Quellen, die dort genannt sind, zu vertiefen.

Im Übrigen ist es natürlich Unfug, zwischen Bewirtschaftung/ Management und anglerischer Nutzung zu trennen und zu behaupten, das Thema sei für den einzelnen Angler nicht von Interesse. Exakt das Gegenteil ist der Fall, wie ich das allein schon aus eigener Erfahrung weiß.

Überlassen  wir es also dem geneigten Leser, darüber zu entscheiden, ob bestimmte Dinge für ihn von Interesse sind oder nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Danke für den Exkurs Jürgen! Ich bin geneigt drüber nachzudenken


----------



## BERND2000 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sehr schön das von dir gewählte Beispiel, welches ohne es gelesen zu haben, sicherlich auch im Buch behandelt wird.
> Um die Tatsache, das sich Hechtbesatz nicht rechnet, wenn die vorhandenen Standplätze belegt sind, zu erkennen, braucht es keinen Prof.Arlinghausen, mit millionenschwerer wissenschaftlicher Förderung!
> *Das ist sozusagen "altes Wissen", welches schon lange, selbst drittklassigen Gewässerwarten, oder auch Berufsfischern bekannt ist.
> *Was ich persönlich immer noch zumindest fragwürdig finde, ist der in dem Zusammenhang verbreitete Fangfenster Quatsch, womit nur dem Zeitgeist Rechnung getragen wird, genau wie mit der fast zwingend verwendeten Vokabel "Nachhaltigkeit"!
> ...



 Zum "Alten Wissen" gehört aber auch, das Ertragsdenken, das es sich um Nutzungsflächen handelt.
 Da entfernt man dann besser alle Altfische und besetzt halt, anstatt auf natürlichen Nachwuchs zu setzen.
 Da spricht man dann von Fischunkraut und entfernt lieber natürliche Raubfische, wie Quappe, Aal, Hecht aus Fließgewässern wo Forellen "Groß" werden sollen.
 Naturnahe Bewirtschaftung und naturnahe Bestände, gehren nicht zum "Alten" Verständnis.
 Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer, sagt ein Sprichwort.
 Am fehlenden Althecht, erkennt man aber auch den naturfernen Fischbestand.
 Möchte Ich da antworten. 

 R.A hat da viel geleistet um bei nachfolgenden deutschen Bewirtschaftern die Augen zu öffnen um nicht nur an Ertragsnutzung zu denken.
 (Ich denke recht ähnlich wie Er und sein Team, nach über 30 Jahren Erfahrung mit der Bewirtschaftung von Angelgewässern.
 Was ist ein erfahrener G.W?
 5 Jahre, 10 Jahre, 50 Jahre...:q)

 Wobei viele das von Dier vorausgesetzte Wissen am Anfang eben nicht haben und oft auch nie erreichen. Leider wurden Sie bislang von den Lehrmeinungen der Fischzucht und Fischer geprägt, den es waren Fachbücher aus diesen Bereichen die es gab..
 Doof das sie meist auch dem Naturschutz und nicht nur Erträge berücksichtigen sollen.
 R.A hat da halt weitere, für Angler auch andere Denke-Ansätze geliefert.
 Etwas was von Fischereibeamten eher selten als Hilfe geleistet wird.

 Aber Du hast natürlich auch Recht, wenn Du kritisierst das Andere die Ansetze nur zu gern einsetzen um Argumente zu haben, auch wenn Sie es gar nicht so meinen.
 Das hat diesen Gedanken sehr geschadet, weil es von der Gegenseite als Totschlagargument zurückkommt.
 Letzterer hat nämlich auch keinen Bock sich ernsthaft Gedanken zu machen.
 Schade wie so oft ist das Wissen da, nur die Menschen lehnen es ab sich diesem Wissen ehrlich zu stellen.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Zum "Alten Wissen" gehört aber auch, das Ertragsdenken, das es sich um Nutzungsflächen handelt.
> Da entfernt man dann besser alle Altfische und besetzt halt, anstatt auf natürlichen Nachwuchs zu setzen.
> Da spricht man dann von Fischunkraut und entfernt lieber natürliche Raubfische, wie Quappe, Aal, Hecht aus Fließgewässern wo Forellen "Groß" werden sollen.
> Naturnahe Bewirtschaftung und naturnahe Bestände, gehren nicht zum "Alten" Verständnis.
> ...


Womit wir wieder bei der "Nachhaltigkeit" landen!
Ist schon klar das man in früheren Zeiten eher an Fischereiertrag dachte, als etwa z.B. beim Hecht eine solide Alterspyramide zu schaffen.
Wenn man die Thesen eines Prof. Arlinghausen nicht gänzlich kritiklos schluckt, mag vielleicht ein Mittelweg die Lösung sein?
Das Buch ist sicherlich, zumindest für den interessierten Angler, wenn dieser auch nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten zur Bewirtschaftung hat, lesenswert.
Ich sehe allerdings auch hier im Board, dass die Fangfenster Theorie immer wieder als allheilbringend und allgemeingültig hingestellt wird, als Argumentationshilfe für C&R dient!

Jürgen


----------



## jranseier (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Danke! Vielleicht noch interessant, dass man das kostenlos gegen Angabe von Namen und email als PDF runterladen kann. Dazu unten unter der Beschreibung den blau-roten Acrobat/PDF Button anklicken.



Das gibts auch ohne Registrierung:

http://www.ifishman.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Publikationen/2017/IGB_Bericht_30_2017_komp.pdf

ranseier


----------



## Grünknochen (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Veröffentlichungen BfN:
Die ''gute fachliche Praxis'' in der Binnenfischerei - Lewin et al.

Exakt die gleiche Positionierung zu Entnahmefenster, C&R Management etc.

https://www.bfn.de/0324_veroeffentlichung_download.html


Zusatz: Es handelt sich um wissenschaftliche Quellen und nicht um Besinnungsaufsätze. Und mit wilder Meinungsbildung im Kontext eines Forums hat das erst recht nichts zu tun. Forum ist klasse, aber nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt...

Ich find's ziemlich zielführend und im Interesse der Angelei, wenn man die Idee vom sog. verantwortungsbewussten Angler (ua selektive Entnahme als Stichwort) sowohl fachwissenschaftlich, als auch rechtlich hinterlegen kann.


----------



## Harrie (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Zum "Alten Wissen" gehört aber auch, das Ertragsdenken, das es sich um Nutzungsflächen handelt.
> Da entfernt man dann besser alle Altfische und besetzt halt, anstatt auf natürlichen Nachwuchs zu setzen.
> Da spricht man dann von Fischunkraut und entfernt lieber natürliche Raubfische, wie Quappe, Aal, Hecht aus Fließgewässern wo Forellen "Groß" werden sollen.
> Naturnahe Bewirtschaftung und naturnahe Bestände, gehren nicht zum "Alten" Verständnis.
> ...





|good:

Wer war denn von euch letztes Jahr auf einer der Besatzfisch-Info-Veranstaltungen (Bernd2000 warst ja in Bremen) ?

Ich war in Kassel und konnte mit R.A. auch in den Pausen reden.War sehr informative.


----------



## Grünknochen (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Die Veranstaltung in Andernach war ebenfalls große Klasse.
Richtig viele extrem interessierte und aufgeschlossene Angler (und ich meine Angler). Besonders viel Spaß hat es mir gemacht, an dieser Veranstaltung aktiv mitzuwirken. Fragen, die meine Disziplin betreffen, gab es reichlich.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Alleine an den vielerorts teils schon fundamentalistisch geführten Diskussionen über den Regenbogen-Forellen Besatz im Frühjahr am vereinseigenen Baggerloch bleibt dann bei genauer Betrachtung manchmal schon die Frage offen: Wollen Angler überhaupt nachhaltigen Fischbesatz?



Der Wille ist bestimmt bei genügend Leuten vorhanden. Manchmal scheitert es aber an ganz anderen Dingen. In meiner Region und bestimmt auch anderswo, gibt es sehr viele kleine Vereine, die sich um einen einzelnen Teich oder See gegründet haben und manchmal noch ein paar km Fließgewässer dazupachten.
Möchte man, dass wenigstes ein Teil der Seen nachhaltig bewirtschaftet wird, müssten sich einige Vereine am einzigen Gewässer an neue Richtlinien halten, während ein anderer wie zuvor weitermachen kann. 
Aus freien Stücken entscheidet sich wohl nur sehr wenige für eine Bewirtschaftung von kleineren, stehenden Gewässrn ohne regelmäßigen Besatz fangfähiger Fische und das sollte auch niemandem per Zwang aufgedrückt werden.

Aber manchmal komm ich schon ins Zweifeln, z.B. wenn hier im Thread von Gewässern mit Spaßbesatz die Rede ist, damit der Druck von natürlichen Gewässern genommen wird, an anderen Stellen ist die Nährstoffreduktion im größten deutschen Voralpensee anglerfeindlich.|kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



> Aus freien Stücken entscheidet sich wohl nur sehr wenige für eine Bewirtschaftung von kleineren, stehenden Gewässrn ohne regelmäßigen Besatz fangfähiger Fische und das sollte auch niemandem per Zwang aufgedrückt werden.



Da habe ich eine sehr ähnlich Wahrnehmung. Ein Gratmesser hier im Süden wie "gut" ein Verein ist, ist oftmals das jährliche Besatzvolumen in Euro. Ob das Sinn macht oder nicht, spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle. 

Und letztlich sind für Besatz ausgegebene Euros auch eine Möglichkeit für den Vereinsvorstand sich vom Vorwurf "es sei nix drin" freizukaufen. 

Bernd hat da schon recht, wenn er meint die Kompetenz sei manchmal schon da - aber die will niemand hören bzw. in der Praxis umgesetzt sehen. 

Das ist für einen Gewässerwart manchmal sicherlich zum Haare ausreißen. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist so ein Angelverein halt wie schon mehrfach verwähnt auch irgendwo eine demokratische Veranstaltung die das letztlich bezahlt und entsprechend auch ein nicht ungewichtiges Wort mitzureden hat. Auch das ist zu würdigen und wenns noch so "falsch" ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Buch ist sicherlich, zumindest für den interessierten Angler, wenn dieser auch nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten zur Bewirtschaftung hat, lesenswert.
> Ich sehe allerdings auch hier im Board, dass die Fangfenster Theorie immer wieder als allheilbringend und allgemeingültig hingestellt wird, als Argumentationshilfe für C&R dient!
> 
> Jürgen


 
 Ich denke nicht das das Buch für einfache Angler geschrieben wurde, sondern eher für Alle die sich mit dem Thema Bewirtschaftung auseinandersetzen....sollten.
 Viele Angler haben da wenig Interesse, sich wirklich Gedanken zu machen.
(Leider gilt das auch für viele die in der Verantwortung der Bewirtschaftung sind.)

 Das Thema ist kam schon mehrfach bei uns bei Versammlungen.
 Genau aus diesem von Dier genannten Beweggründen.

 Wobei ich es zwar für richtiger halte, aber dennoch ablehne.
 Warum?
 Weil Ich nicht glaube das Wir ein Fenstermaß gegenüber den Fängern auch durchsetzen könnten.
 Oder eben die Angler bewusst versuchen diese großen Fische zu vermeiden.

 Schon Schonzeiten, Mindestmaß und Fangbegrenzung sind schwer genug durchzusetzen.
 (Wobei es die Betrüger sind, die dann noch mehr profitieren)

 Theoretisch bin ich für so etwas, aber in der Praxis halte ich das in Deutschland derzeit für schwierig.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da habe ich eine sehr ähnlich Wahrnehmung. Ein Gratmesser hier im Süden wie "gut" ein Verein ist, ist oftmals das jährliche Besatzvolumen in Euro
> 
> Bernd hat da schon recht, wenn er meint die Kompetenz sei manchmal schon da - aber die will niemand hören bzw. in der Praxis umgesetzt sehen.
> 
> Das ist für einen Gewässerwart manchmal sicherlich zum Haare ausreißen.


 
 Ich kenne eher das gegenteilige Problem.
 z.B Angler die einfach behaupten Fisch wäre immer noch reichlich da, selbst wenn Fangstatistiken deutlich das Gegenteil aussagen.
 Da stimmt dann die Statistik nicht oder die Angler können nicht mehr richtig angeln.

 Ich raufe mir die Haare wenn ich höre das, es bei uns reichlich Hechte und Salmoniden gebe und Welse und Wollhandkrabben immer mehr zur Plage werden.
 Mir stockt der Atem, wenn nach Barsch, Weißfisch und Zanderbesatz gerufen wird, oder Karpfenangler sagen es gäbe bei uns zu viele Karpfen.

 Die Luft blieb mir weg als Ich begriff wie viele Entscheider Fischbesatz für ein Alibi halten, was nichts bringt also auch nicht schadet.
 Ach ja, aus meinem GW Umfeld hörte ich auch schon das wir ja gar nicht mehr wissen wohin mit dem Geld.|bla:
 (War ein Missverständnis, weil ich wohl zu oft nachfragte was wir besetzen wollen oder sollten....in der Hoffnung das man sich Gedanken macht)
 Nebenbei sollte Fischbesatz nicht zu kompliziert werden und möglichst auf einmal von einem Züchter geliefert werden.
 Was natürlich nicht geht wenn man versucht optimal das Geld zu nutzen und Fisch unterschiedlicher Arten, Stämme und Größen und Anbieter, versucht zur optimalen Jahreszeit in diverse unterschiedliche Gewässer zu besetzen.

 Bleibt zu schreiben, das Ich nie wirklich von Mitgliedern oder Abstimmungen unter Druck gesetzt wurde das eine oder andere zu besetzen.
 Selten von Einzelnen die in Ihrer Funktion Ihre persönlich Meinungen durchdrücken.

 Danke für euer Vertrauen.|wavey:


----------



## Grünknochen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Absolut d'accord. Aus meiner Sicht ist es grundsätzlich sinnvoll, sich ne eigene Meinung zu bilden.
In diesem Sinne sehe ich das Thema als Anregung, sich vertiefend mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen. Meinung braucht ne Grundlage. Im Kontext des Themas Entnahmefenster übrigens fachwissenschaftlicher Natur. Heisst: Wenn man in diesem Genre nicht selbst unterwegs ist, muss man seine Meinung (mindestens) mit einschlägigen wissenschaftlichen Quellen belegen können.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Nettjes:
https://www.facebook.com/186728311395573/videos/1367353403333052/


----------



## Grünknochen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

That's the way:
http://av-nds.de/projekte/baggerseeprojekt.html


----------



## BERND2000 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nettjes:
> https://www.facebook.com/186728311395573/videos/1367353403333052/



Sorry, ich bin am lachen..

Diese Empfehlung gerade von M.K...
Sorry der Inhalt des Buches beißt sich mit seinen Vorstellungen zur Evolution(Theorie?) Darwins.
Viele der Gedankengänge im Buch setzen ja voraus das die Fische einer steten Anpassung und der Evolution ausgesetzt sind und das da recht schnell Veränderungen eintreten können.
Es muss Ihm schwerfallen da geistig hin und her zu rudern, oder alles wie geschrieben zu verstehen.
*Nachtrag*:https://de-de.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1211578472243880&id=186728311395573

*Um so mehr ehrt es Ihn aber*, da nicht in schwarz/weiß Denken zu verfallen und das Buch trotzdem zu empfehlen.
Ich habe es da einfacher, Darwin hat mir die Welt erklärt, für mich ist es eine Tatsache.
(Entscheidender und weichenstellender, als die Gedanken von Einstein oder anderen Nobelpreisträgern.
Für viele auch heute noch unglaublich befremdend in der Konsequenz, so das viele lieber weiter glauben)
P.S an M.K, Das ist kein Angriff, denn am Ende vertreten wir fast das Gleiche.


Aber das Buch ist auch kein Allheilmittel denn es dreht sich nur um einige ganz wenige Arten.
Ich würde es eher als Aufforderung verstehen sich unglaublich mehr Gedanken beim Fischbesatz und Bewirtschaftung im Einzelfall zu machen wie bislang.
Wer da einfache Antworten sucht, wird das Buch falsch interpretieren.
Oft kommt da dann die Vorstellung rüber Hechtbesatz sei immer unnötig und falsch und es lohne sich eher viel mehr Karpfen zu besetzen.

Aber schon die Angaben was normale gesunde Ertragswerte von Hecht und Zander je Ha seien, lohnt zu lesen.
Viele Angler haben da völlig überzogene Vorstellungen die dann mit Fischbesatz erreicht werden sollen. 

Die würden auch zusätzlich hundert Rinder auf eine kleine Weide stellen und sich wundern wenn dann alle Rinder verhungern weil das Grass nun ganz weg ist.
Da sie aber blind sind, behaupten sie halt weiter, das da ja noch Rinder sein müssen, weil man ja zusätzlich noch 100 je Jahr hinzukaufte.
Also werden sie auch nie eigene Fehler vermuten...
Diebe und Wölfe bekommen dann sicher die Schuld.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Bernd (ich hoffe, es ist wirklich Dein Vorname),
das Buch als Anregung. Genau so sehe ich das auch. Einfach neugierig sein...
Übrigens gibt's nen - finde ich - lustigen Spruch: Die Theorie von heute ist der Irrtum von morgen. 
Was nicht heisst, dass man das ganze Wissenschaftsgedöns in die Tonne kloppen kann. Vielmehr ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Der Weg zu einer wissenschaftlichen Theorie ( also nicht ChemTrails) ist ein extrem mühseliger. Und noch mühsamer ist es, sie zu widerlegen.

In diesem Sinne geht's weiter, immer weiter. Der Weg ist das Ziel. Viel Spaß beim Stöbern für alle, die sich die Mühe machen, Seiten aufzuschlagen...


----------



## jochen68 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

btw: ... "bisweilen gibt es nichts praktischeres als eine gute Theorie!" 

Das Buch habe ich nun nach zwei Tagen erstmal durchgelesen, das braucht Zeit, vor allem, wenn man die zahlreichen Grafiken auch größtenteils verstehen will. Die üblichen wissenschaftlichen Schwachstellen sind übrigens neben methodischen Schwächen der Untersuchungen üblicherweise die Fallzahlen, d. h. es ist aufgrund von Ausstattung und Etat (von wegen millionenschwere Forschungsgelder!!) kaum möglich, flächendeckende Erhebungen zu machen. Feldforschung ist eben nicht so einfach. Daher sind sparsame Daten immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Das betont der Autor aber erfreulicherweise auch immer wieder und stellt seine Erkenntnisse eben gerade nicht als unumstößliche "Wahrheiten" dar. Wie er auch immer wieder betont, nur in der Praxis seien die Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen, zu untermauern und umzusetzen. 

Zur "Nachhaltigkeit" nimmt er übrigens auch aus begrifflicher Sicht Stellung. Leider sind wir von den Begriffen "Nachhaltigkeit" und deren politischer Instrumentalisierung und vor allem dem Ausweiten und Umdeuten des Begriffs "ökologisch" durch durchgegrünte Kreise ja mittlerweile alle etwas ge-/beschädigt und daher (zu Recht) voreingenommen. Ist aber nicht seine Schuld. 

Ich finde übrigens, er hat vom Gesamtwerk her in seinem Forschungsleben schon richtig viel gemacht. Nicht jeder Professor ist so agil |supergri 

Die Beurteilung seiner Person im Zusammenhang mit dem angelpolitischen Geschehen und seiner Positionierung mag hier im Forum möglicherweise zur "Abwertung" beitragen, da kann ich persönlich aber zu wenig zu sagen.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Zum Thema Nachhaltigkeit hast Du so was von Recht. Natürlich wird dieser Begriff von bestimmten Interessengruppen völlig einseitig interpretiert und instrumentalisiert. Es ist für mich ein völlig falscher Ansatz, Naturschutz nur als closed shop zu begreifen. Und ich denke, ich kann das ziemlich seriös juristisch begründen...


----------



## rippi (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Ein Nachhaltiges Management zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass vor allem primochthone Arten wie die Moorforelle (Salmo palus) eingesetzt werden. Weiterhin könnt ihr Beamtenforellen als Futter für die Moorforellen und Brotfisch der Angler einsetzen.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin am lachen..
> 
> Diese Empfehlung gerade von M.C...
> Sorry der Inhalt des Buches beißt sich mit seinen Vorstellungen zur Evolution(Theorie?) Darwins.


Gibt es da ne Quelle? Nicht jeder Christ leugnet die Evolutionstheorie und weder in Filmen noch Büchern habe ich etwas gesehen oder gehört was mich vermuten lässt das Kollege Koch ein evolutionsleugner ist


----------



## Grünknochen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Catch & decide gefällt mir. Kreationismus um so weniger. Zum Glück ist dieses Thema nicht Gegenstand des Trööts, also offtopic. Bitte nicht weiterverfolgen. Sonst wird's übel...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe es da einfacher, Darwin hat mir die Welt erklärt, für mich ist es eine Tatsache.



Sorry aber Darwin ist nicht mehr "State of the Art"!

Seine Theorie ist zwar nicht vollständig falsch, aber eben auch nicht richtig. Die Anpassung erfolgt - wie man heute weiß - nicht ausschließlich durch das Prinzip der Auslese. Es erfolgt auch durch das - untechnisch ausgedrückt - An- und Abschalten. Aber dies nur nebenbei.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Die fischereiliche Selektion fällt ohnehin unter "Mikroevolution", also Veränderungen innerhalb einer Art, wie z.B. in der Tierzucht, welche sehr viele Kreationisten akzeptieren. Ist hier aber wirklich nicht das Thema.
Aber auch eingefleischte Befürworter der Evolution haben da manchmal etwas anderes im Hinterkopf, als die Sorge um gute Gene...



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dieses Fangfenster soll nur einem offiziellen C&R den Weg bereiten, mit der Vorratshaltung einiger (Foto)Trophäenfische, die ansonsten von "bösen" Anglern entnommen werden könnten!
> Zeitgeist eben.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Sorry aber Darwin ist nicht mehr "State of the Art"!
> 
> Seine Theorie ist zwar nicht vollständig falsch, aber eben auch nicht richtig. Die Anpassung erfolgt - wie man heute weiß - nicht ausschließlich durch das Prinzip der Auslese. Es erfolgt auch durch das - untechnisch ausgedrückt - An- und Abschalten. Aber dies nur nebenbei.


 
 Was wohl kaum etwas an dem Grund-Prinzip verändert.
 Das Einzigste was sich ändert ist das fast aus dem nicht große Veränderungen auftreten können.
 Um etwas An oder Abzuschalten muss es sich Eber schon einmal entwickelt und bewährt haben.

 Seine Idee ist ja lediglich das sich alles ab einem gewissen Punkt von allein immer weiter entwickelte.
 Also selbst hochkomplexe Geschöpfe keine planende Gottheit benötigt haben müssen.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Hallo,
Wie sieht das eigentlich aus?
Mit dem Gesetz, das jeder maßige Fisch ausserhalb der Schonzeit abzuschlagen ist, stellt sich doch die Schützerorganisationen selber ein Bein, aber auch auch uns Anglern. (Meine hauptsächlich Flüsse, Bäche)

Mit dem Gesetz wird erreicht, das die Gewässer auf wenige Fischarten umgebaut werden. Hauptsächlich Karpfen,Forelle, Hecht, Zander, Waller.

Das Sind die Fische die überwiegend im Kochtopf landen. Wer will schon die grätenreichen Fische haben, wenn er sie mitnehmen muss?

Dadurch wird die biodiversität meiner Mienung nach zwangsläuffig arg verkleinert.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?

mfg
NM


----------



## Grünknochen (8. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Was sollen denn Schützerorganisationen sein? Oder meinst Du Schützenorganisationen?
M.a.W.: Ich wäre Dir dankbar, wenn Du in dem von mir eröffneten Thema, bei dem es um die Vorstellung eines Fachbuches geht, derartige Klischees vermeiden könntest.

Im übrigen findest Du zu Fragen rechtlicher Natur, also dazu, was das Gesetz meint, in Kap.7 ne Menge Infos/ Antworten.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Diskussionen entwickeln sich, lass doch bitte nicht den Mod raushängen


----------



## Grünknochen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Erst mal: Ich verstehe Deinen Hinweis.

Und na klaro entwickeln sich Diskussionen.

Jedenfalls mir ist aber wichtig, dass
1) eine Diskussion zumindest halbwegs auf einem sachlichen Niveau bleibt. Die Verunglimpfung bestimmter Interessengruppen (Spenden sammelnde Schützerindustrie) oder Berufsgruppen (''Wissenschaftler'') hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun.
2) Beiträge zumindest halbwegs an das Thema anknüpfen.

In diesem Sinne: Nicht Mod (Gott bewahre), erst recht nicht raushängen lassen. Sondern: Anregung und Bitte.

Um es mal praktisch zu machen: Ich selbst hab schon so einige Projekte mit dem NABU gemacht, war über Jahre Mitglied im DBV (Vorläufer des NABU). Andererseits bin ich Angler. Mir ist es wichtig, im Gespräch zu sein und zu bleiben. Grundvoraussetzung hierfür ist *Respekt*. Übrigens pflege ich seit langem einen sehr konstruktiven Dialog mit einem Bundestagsabgeordneten, der in seiner Partei das Thema Umweltpolitik vertritt. Wir sind verwandtschaftlich miteinander verbunden. That's the way, zumindest meiner. Schnittstellen statt Kriegsfront...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Um es mal praktisch zu machen: Ich selbst hab schon so einige Projekte mit dem NABU gemacht, war über Jahre Mitglied im DBV (Vorläufer des NABU).



Da wundert mich nix mehr, da ist alles klar.

*NABU-Realität:
Angler aussperren, Gewässer wegkaufen etc..*

Ich empfehle Kooperation mit dem anglerfeindlichen Weser-Ems Verband, die auf der gleichen Schiene laufen (Pieper ist DAFV-Vize, auch DAFV ist Naturschutz- statt Anglerverband)...

Siehe Fakten und NABU-Äußerungen aus:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fakten zur Anglerfeindlichkeit des NABU in Niedersachsen und des anwanzens vom "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems" an diesen NABU*
> Schon ab 2012 hätte man wissen können, wie der NABU tickt.
> Das Folgende ist genau von dem Dr. Buschmann, dem NABU-Vorsitzenden, neben dem der Weser-Ems Präsi die NABU-Flagge hochhält und genau für diesen NABU mit diesem Präsi wirbt, von dem folgende Aussage stammt:
> http://www.szlz.de/startseite_artikel,-nabu-kritik-der-angler-ist-blosse-polemik-_arid,423070.html
> ...


----------



## Grünknochen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Thomas,
geschenkt. Ich weiss, wie Du tickst. Belassen wir es dabei.

Übrigens ist es gerade für die Kommunikation im Netz, also auch an dieser Stelle, hilfreich, sich vorzustellen, dass man in einer Diskussionsrunde im richtigen Leben sitzt. Mit realen Menschen also.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Ich weiss, dass nachweisbare Fakten zur Anglerfeindlichkeit von Schützern etc. nicht so Deines sind.

Hast ja Deine Sympathie für den anglerfeindlichen NABU gerade kundgetan..

Für einen NABU-Bundesverband, dessen Präsi Spendenbettelbriefe in Niedersachsen verschickt, um bösen Anglern und Bauern Gewässer weg zu kaufen, die als LV keine Fischerei/Angeln mehr wollen sondern bestenfalls noch gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Hege, die wie in Schleswig Holstein (Kormoran/Kabelbinder) ohne jeden Beweis Angler verdächtigen etc. ..

Bevor da nicht NABU sich klar und ÖFFENTLICH distanziert und Angler und Angeln komplett als nicht naturschutzfeindlich anerkennt, sind weder der NABU noch NABU-Unterstützer für mich persönlich ein seriöser Gesprächspartner (merke: *für mich persönlich!* Selbstverständlich können auch Anglerfeinde trotzdem ihre Meinung im Forum hier (im Rahmen der Regeln) kundtun).

Siehe dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> 
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Schwere Vorwürfe, die Stephan Sallermann, zweiter Vorsitzender des Nabu  in Hagen, zurückweist: „Wir wollen nicht eine Tierart dezimieren, um  eine andere zu schützen. *Wir lassen die Natur gewähren.*“ Den Kormoran  habe es in Europa schon immer gegeben, zudem seien die Vögel gewiss  nicht in der Lage, die Lachspopulation zu gefährden. 

https://www.wp.de/staedte/hagen/wiederansiedlung-des-lachses-droht-zu-scheitern-id11895663.html

Eine Aussage die mehrfach Seitens NABU widerlegt wurde.
Ablassen von Teichen zum Schutz diverser Vögel etc.

Und ja, der Kormoran ist in der lage eine Lachspopulation in DE zu gefährden.

NABU?............

Nchhaltigkeit? In Zeiten wo der Kormoran unsere Gewässer leer fischt..., Flüsse nicht im Fluss sind, Wasserkraftwerke Tonnen an Fisch shreddern...


----------



## Grünknochen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Alles prima...
Um es mal auf die Spitze zu treiben: In der Vergangenheit hatte ich nicht die geringsten Probleme damit, bei Landtags-/ Bundestagswahlen für die Grünen zu votieren (was übrigens nicht bedeutet, dass dies bei der jetzigen Wahl auch der Fall ist). 

In Deiner Denke bin ich also vermutlich ein anglerfeindlicher Angler. Sollte dem so sein, hat das möglicherweise sogar positive Aspekte, da es sich immer lohnt, Dinge von verschiedenen Seiten und Gesichtspunkten zu betrachten.

Übrigens haben wir doch tatsächlich Schnittstellen (PETA, Präsidentin des DAFV)...

Jetzt aber genug offtopic. Ich bin auf dem besten Wege, mich nicht an das zu halten, worum ich in einem Vorbeitrag gebeten habe.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Auch naturwissenschaftlichen Fragen (schlimmer noch bei Rechtsfragen) müsst ihr euch davon verabschieden, dass es für alle Ewigkeit eine Meinung gibt. Man haut eine Meinung raus und belegt sie z.B. experimentell. Zeigt sich auch bei Wiederholung des Experimentes durch andere Wissenschaftler das selbe Ergebnis, spricht einiges für die Theorie, aber auch nur so lange, bis ein anderer Wissenschaftler die Theorie wiederlegt. Das Ganze ist ein Prozess. Problematisch wird es, wenn sich in die wissenschaftliche Theorie dann auch noch weltanschauliches mischt, wie beim Klimawandel oder dem Schmerzempfinden von Fischen. Gerade bei diesen beiden Themen kommt dann noch dazu, dass man beim Klima nicht einfach mal eine zweite Erde erschaffen kann um Versuchsreihen zu testen und beim Schmerzempfinden stellt sich dann noch das Problem, dass noch keiner von uns Fisch war. Dann werden wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse gerne mal derart von weltanschaulichen Dingen überlagert, dass man die Fakten kaum noch erkennt. In den letzten Jahrzehnten hat sich der gesamte Bereich der Forschung an Fauna und Flora so stark in eine weltanschauliche Richtung entwickelt, dass es schwer fällt den Fakten der jeweils anderen Seite der Wissenschaftler (also die, der jeweils anderen Weltanschauung) kein Vertrauen geschenkt wird. Dies ist eine bedauerliche Entwicklung. Für unsere  Ökosysteme wäre es besser, man würde die Weltanschauungen (auch die der Angler) über Bord werfen und gemeinsam für eine bessere Welt arbeiten. Dem stehen aber Eitelkeiten, Misstrauen und Missgunst entgegen. Was den Anglern untereinander der Fischneid, ist den den Schützeren und Anglern ihr Naturneid. So wie Nabu und Konsorten ihre Seite Bedienen, so macht es Thomas für die seine. Beide verdienen damit Geld, Thomas genau so, wie die Schützer. Ich sehe außer der unterschiedlichen Weltanschauung zwischen beiden Seiten keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Nabu und Konsorten führt logisch zu Thomas und Konsorten. Neutral formuliert, bedeutet das, dass beide Interessengruppen legitime Interessen vertreten, die sich auf einen gemeinsamen Gegenstand beziehen. Für mich, der ich irgendwie auf beiden Seiten stehe, hat das zur Folge, dass die Dinge zusammengebracht werden müssen.

Für mich ist Naturschutz kein closed shop. Ich bin deshalb der Überzeugung, dass Naturnutzung (z.B. als Angler), also Teilhabe, grundsätzlich die beste Form des Naturschutzes ist. Angler sind essentielle Akteure und leisten Großartiges im Kontext Renaturierung, Artenschutz Wiederansiedlung.
Und ich bin ein großer Freund des sog. Vertragsnaturschutzes, stehe also der in D zu beobachtenden Tendenz zu obrigkeitlicher Regelung insbesondere auch über Verbote extrem kritisch gegenüber. Sehr polemisch ausgedrückt, habe ich ziemlich etwas dagegen, wenn am Schreibtisch sitzende Naturtheoretiker Menschen, die sich tatsächlich in der Natur aufhalten (wie zB Angler) abschließend vorschreiben wollen, was Natur ist und was nicht.

Genau deshalb liegt mir das eingangs vorgestellte Buch am Herzen. Es bewegt sich weder links noch rechts, sondern bemüht sich um die sinnvolle Mitte. Selbstverständlich in dem Wissen darum, dass jede Erkenntnis vorübergehend ist und es keine abschließenden Wahrheiten gibt. Was übrigens für jede Form von Wissenschaft eigentlich selbstverständlich ist... Forschung hat immer etwas mit der Lösung unbeantworteter Fragen zu tun. Wahrheit hingegen ist der abschließende Pott auf den Deckel, der jede weitere Hinterfragung überflüssig macht. Forschung ist also eine never ending story.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Mich stört schon die Unterscheidung Naturschützer/ Naturnutzer. Jeder Naturschützer ist auch ein Naturnutzer. Dieser angebliche Unterschied, der überwiegend von Schützerseite aufgerbracht wird, ist bereits eine Diskriminierung der anderen Seite.

Zum anderen habe ich ein großen Problem mit der Glorifizierung von Natur durch die so genannten Naturschützer.

Es gibt nämlich diese unberührte Natur, von der die meisten Naturschützer ausgehen gar nicht. Der Mensch hat aus dem Wunsch eigener Lebenserhaltung aus der Naturlandschaft über Jahrhunderte eine Kulturlandschaft geformt. Kulturlandschaften müssen gehegt werden, weil in ihnen ein natürliches Gleichgewicht gar nicht mehr möglich ist. Alleine schon der Wunsch, ein solches natürliches Gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen ist menschenfeindlich. Den, wie ich schon schrieb, hat der Mensch seit Jahrhunderten, genauer seit Jahrtausenden dem natürlichen Gleichgewicht zu seinen Gunsten entgegengewirkt. Wenn überhaut geht es also um verwilderte Kulturlandschaften, aber sicher nicht um Naturlandschaften. Einer der großen Denkfehler in Kreisen der Naturschützer. Um mit denen konstruktiv zusammenarbeiten zu können, müssten sie erst einmal zu dieser Erkenntnis gelangen. Mit denen, die diese erlangt haben, kann man zusammenarbeiten. Das sind dann aber auch genau die, die mit Anglern und Jägern kein Problem haben.

An dem Buch von Arlinghaus ist positiv, dass es nicht zu hohe Anforderungen an den Leser stellt. Ob es aber auch von Naturschützern gelesen wird, halte ich für mehr als fraglich.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Richtig.
Einschränkend muss ich aber sagen, dass Erkenntnisgewinn auf *beiden *Seiten erforderlich ist.

Im Übrigen lass ich mich einfach mal überraschen, wer alles Robert's Buch in die Flossen nimmt. 
Danke übrigens für die Einschätzung zur Lesbarkeit. Das war ein durchaus wichtiges Ziel.


----------



## Harrie (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

*Könnt Ihr nicht mal zum Thema zurück kommen.#c

Arlinghaus (AVN-NDS ist ja auch am Baggerseeprojekt beteiligt) und sein Team machen einen klasse Job.

*


----------



## 0ggy (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Moin

Das Thema war mit dem zweiten Beitrag eigentlich  beendet.

Ich weiß nicht worum sich hier gestritten wird.

Oggy


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



0ggy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Das Thema war mit dem zweiten Beitrag eigentlich  beendet.
> 
> ...


#6#6#6
:q:q:q


----------



## Harrie (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Oggy
Hast ja recht. #6

Aber ich finds toll wenn sowas verlinkt wird.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Harrie schrieb:


> *Könnt Ihr nicht mal zum Thema zurück kommen.#c
> 
> Arlinghaus (AVN-NDS ist ja auch am Baggerseeprojekt beteiligt) und sein Team machen einen klasse Job.
> 
> *



Sehr gerne. Das Baggerseeprojekt knüpft ja unmittelbar an das vorgestellte Buch an. Thema Aufwertung/ Verbesserung des Habitats statt Besatz. 
Falls Du Interesse am Fortgang dieses Projektes hast und Du bei Facebook bist, kannst Du Dich über IFishMan auf dem laufenden halten.

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=ifishman

Ebenso gehe ich davon aus, dass der Anglerverband Niedersachsen weitere Veröffentlichungen tätigen wird. Auch dort ( Homepage, Facebook) kann man sich auf dem aktuellen Stand halten.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Von anderen Stellen gibt es auch Material zum Fischbesatz, hier von der Schweizer Fischereiberatung eine ganz interessante Serie.
http://www.fischereiberatung.ch/presse/besatz_serie_1.pdf
http://www.fischereiberatung.ch/presse/erfolgskontrollen_besatz_2.pdf
http://www.fischereiberatung.ch/presse/44-47_Hege_Pflege_3_Teil_Serie_Lief._3.11.pdf
http://www.fischereiberatung.ch/presse/fischbesatz_see_petri_heil_16.pdf

Speziell zur Sanierung und Bewirtschaftung von Weihern und Seen gibt es eigentlich eine sehr gute Seite aus meiner Heimat, die leider momentan umgebaut wird.
https://www.seenprogramm.de/offline/


Interessant ist zudem, dass sehr viele verschiedene Programme in die selbe Richtung weisen, generell ist der Erfolg von Besatz stark überbewertet, sofern das Gewässer in einem halbwegs guten Zustand ist, was m.M. auch zu der hitzigen Diskussion führt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Auch Dir danke für die Links!


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Von anderen Stellen gibt es auch Material zum Fischbesatz..
> 
> Interessant ist zudem, dass sehr viele verschiedene Programme in die selbe Richtung weisen, generell ist der Erfolg von Besatz stark überbewertet, sofern das Gewässer in einem halbwegs guten Zustand ist, was m.M. auch zu der hitzigen Diskussion führt.


 
 Der Witz an dieser Diskussion ist...das sich Titel und Fischbesatz beißen.
 Nachhaltiges Managment eines Angelgewässers, ist die Betrachtung möglichst ohne Fischbesatz, gut zurecht zu kommen.
 Das ist etwas anderes, als Bewirtschaftung eines Angelgewässers mit Fischbesatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



> Nachhaltiges Managment eines Angelgewässers, ist die Betrachtung möglichst ohne Fischbesatz, gut zurecht zu kommen.


Das ist nur die "Nachhaltigkeit" der Schützer und ihrer willfährigen Helfer...

Eine an einem optimalen Ertrag und zufriedenen Anglern ausgerichtete Nachhaltigkeit (u. a. mit Gewässersplittung Paylakes/Anlagen, Attraktionsbesatz etc. für "Ausweichgewässer) wird ja von denen nur nicht anerkannt, um weiterhin vom Staat Nachhaltigkeitsforschungskohle abziehen zu können..

Da wird dann halt der gewünschte Nachhaltigkeitsbegriff ohne Nachfrage oder hinterfragen übernommen. Nicht, dass noch Forschungskohle ausgeht bei Nicht willfährigem Wortgebrauch.

Siehe dazu auch Diskussion um eigenverantwortliches Zurücksetzen etc., wie verlogen das alles ist..


----------



## Laichzeit (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Witz an dieser Diskussion ist...das sich Titel und Fischbesatz beißen.
> Nachhaltiges Managment eines Angelgewässers, ist die Betrachtung möglichst ohne Fischbesatz, gut zurecht zu kommen.
> Das ist etwas anderes, als Bewirtschaftung eines Angelgewässers mit Fischbesatz.



Nachhaltiges Management und Besatz schließen sich keineswegs aus, z.B. ist die gesamte Bewirtschaftung mit lokalgenetischen Fischen Teil der nachhaltigen Gewässerhege.
Vom grundsätzlichen Besatzverbot sprechen auch nur die wenigsten, meist sehr praxisferne Menschen. Worum es eigentlich geht, ist den Besatz naturverträglicher und wirkungsvoller zu machen.

Manchmal könnte man meinen, es sei des Anglers größtes Glück, möglichst viele Fische ins Wasser zu werfen, auch wenn es nichts bringt. #d





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine an einem optimalen Ertrag und zufriedenen Anglern ausgerichtete Nachhaltigkeit (u. a. mit Gewässersplittung Paylakes/Anlagen, Attraktionsbesatz etc. für "Ausweichgewässer) wird ja von denen nur nicht anerkannt, um weiterhin vom Staat Nachhaltigkeitsforschungskohle abziehen zu können..



Momentan ist der Besatz in den meisten Bundesländern noch relativ uneingeschränkt und Attraktionsbesatz gibt es eigentlich überall, wo herrscht heute ein Mangel an "Ausgleichsgewässern"?
Dennnoch werden sehr viele Naturgewässer mit Refos beglückt, Nährstoffreduktion ist anglerfeindlich ect...
Diese Gewässer gleichen für nichts aus. Kann man doch gleich ehrlich sein und sagen, dass für natürliches Wachstum und Fischbestände in Deutschland kein Platz ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Reine Schützerpolemik für mich mit der Art Nachhaltigkeit, die für mich so nicht stimmt.

 Besatz ist vielfach eingeschränkt und behördlich vorgegeben (am liebsten nur Kleinfisch als Kormoranfutter)..

Aus Tierschutzgründen stehen Anlagen unter Feuer, Attraktionsbesatz ebenso. 

Statt das zu stärken, um damit Druck von wirklich naturnah zu bewirtschaftenden Gewässern zu nehmen (Fließgewässer, natürliche Seen), wird hier wieder pauschal behauptet, ohne die menschen-, bürger- und anglerfeindliche, einseitige GRÜNEN-, Politik- Medien-  und Schützernachhaltigkeit  wäre für natürliches Wachstum kein Platz mehr.

Den Platz gibts - nur muss das nicht in jedem Tümpel sein. 

Und solange menschenfeindliche Schützer und schützergrpägte Nachhaltigkeitsapostel weiter mit Gewalt gegen Meschen alles durchdrücken wollen, wird das auch nie klappen...

Wer Betroffene nicht mitnimmt, wird imemr zu kurz springen.

Den Versuch unternimmt Arlinghaus definitiv mi seinem Werk, ist aber ersten Biologe, daher angelopolitisch nicht relevant und bewandert genug, und zum anderen in meinen Augen schon viel zu tief im System gefangen, um da auch nur ansatzweise wenigstens einen politisch neutraleren Nachhaltigkeitsansatz überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen, als den schützergeprägt vorgebeteten mit Alleinvertretungsanspruch aus Politik, Medien und Behörden.

Statt das anglerfreundlich ändern zu wollen wird ja nur propagiert, wie man damit Bewirtschafterseitig zurecht kommen soll..

Wem das reicht............


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Schönes, aktuelles Beispiel zu "nachhaltigem Management": http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachricht/neues-nebengewaesser-wurde-an-die-ems-angeschlossen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Du hast eh so Deine "eigenen" Interpretationen (vergangene Postings lesen ist immer sinnvoll), wenns um anglerfeindliche Verbände geht:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4706054#post4706054

Sollte man wissen, um manches Posting einordnen zu können...

Dazu ist das genau der Landesverband, der zusammen mit dem in Niedersachsen extrem anglerfeindlichen NABU für Bingo-Kohle gemeinsame Sache GEGEN Angler macht:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?


----------



## Franz_16 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Schönes, aktuelles Beispiel zu "nachhaltigem Management": http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachricht/neues-nebengewaesser-wurde-an-die-ems-angeschlossen.html



@Double2004

Hört sich soweit recht vielversprechend an - außer eben dem falschen Eingeständnis dass Angler da "störend" wären. 

Realität ist, dass es tausende beangelte Altarme in Deutschland gibt, die ebenfalls hervorragende Laichgebiete für Fische sind. 

Wenn man selber propagiert dass Angler störend wären, gehen einem die Argumente wenn es darum geht neue Angelverbote zu verhindern recht schnell aus. Man hat die Argumentationshilfe ja selbst geliefert. 

Kann man so machen - für besonders schlau halte ich das aber nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn man selber propagiert dass Angler störend wären, gehen einem die Argumente wenn es darum geht neue Angelverbote zu verhindern recht schnell aus. Man hat die Argumentationshilfe ja selbst geliefert.
> 
> Kann man so machen - für besonders schlau halte ich das aber nicht.


Du beschreibst den Fehler in Verbandsarbeit, auf den sich dann spendensammelnde Schützer und ihre willfährigen Helfer in Politik, Behörden Medien und "Wissenschaft" dann zu gerne gleich draufsetzen - und wieder ein Gewässer weg für Angler..

Schützersalamitaktik....


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Double2004
> 
> Hört sich soweit recht vielversprechend an - außer eben dem falschen Eingeständnis dass Angler da "störend" wären.
> 
> ...



Wenn man ein nun mühsam geschaffenes Laichhabitat an der Ems den Anglern freigibt, schneidet man sich nur ins eigene Fleisch. Derartige Habitate sind dort sehr selten, vielmehr hat der Fischbestand der Ems unter Begradigungen und Vertiefungen in den letzten Jahren sehr gelitten.

Folglich wird das nun geschaffene Areal im Idealfall intensiv von Laichfischen aufgesucht werden. Durch eine Angelerlaubnis würden durch Eingriffe in die Ufervegetation sowie durch das Schaffen von Unruhe und ggf. Beangeln der Laichfische die Errungenschaften riskiert. Und genau das wäre mMn eben NICHT nachhaltig.

Von daher eine lobenswerte, nachhaltige Aktion. Und wenn da neben Angelvereinen auch weitere Institutionen finanziell mit im Boot sind, ist es doch toll, dass auch diesen ein nachhaltiger Fischbestand am Herzen liegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Genau, mit diesem NABU macht Weser-Ems und andere angelfeindliche Schützer da gemeinsame Sache für die Bingokohle (über die "seltsamerweise W-E mit NABU zusammen gegen Angler entscheidet!)!! 

Ich hoffe, dass der Spuk nach der Wahl ein Ende (weil ich hoffe, dass es dann keinen grünen Minister mehr  da gibt, der da fördert und so das wegbricht, wo sich jetzt der anglerfeindliche W-E-Verband noch anwanzen kann.)

Angelverbote sind das Gegenteil von nachhaltig!! 


Dann eben doch nochmal reinkopieren, an wen sich Pieper und sein Verband anwanzen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fakten zur Anglerfeindlichkeit des NABU in Niedersachsen und des anwanzens vom "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems" an diesen NABU*
> Schon ab 2012 hätte man wissen können, wie der NABU tickt.
> Das Folgende ist genau von dem Dr. Buschmann, dem NABU-Vorsitzenden, neben dem der Weser-Ems Präsi die NABU-Flagge hochhält und genau für diesen NABU mit diesem Präsi wirbt, von dem folgende Aussage stammt:
> http://www.szlz.de/startseite_artikel,-nabu-kritik-der-angler-ist-blosse-polemik-_arid,423070.html
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

@double2004
Ja - von der Problematik an der EMS habe ich mehrfach gehört. 
Habe mir den Fluss kürzlich auch mal persönlich angeschaut. 

Bei deiner Argumentation, kann ich mit diesem Punkt dennoch nicht mitgehen. 


> Durch eine Angelerlaubnis würden durch Eingriffe in die Ufervegetation sowie durch das Schaffen von Unruhe und ggf. Beangeln der Laichfische die Errungenschaften riskiert.



Das ist eine reine Mutmaßung. Mit dieser in sich relativierten Pseudo-Argumentation kann man in jeden Sachverhalt ein Risiko hineininterpretieren.


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @double2004
> Ja - von der Problematik an der EMS habe ich mehrfach gehört.
> Habe mir den Fluss kürzlich auch mal persönlich angeschaut.
> 
> ...




Dann gib doch bitte ein schlüssiges Argument, warum man in einem Laichhabitat angeln sollte.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Dann gib doch bitte ein schlüssiges Argument, warum man in einem Laichhabitat angeln sollte.



Vorsicht, da springst du ganz kurz und schlimmstenfalls direkt in die Schaiße.

Wenn du so vereinfacht fragst, resultiert daraus unweigerlich eine zweite einfache Frage: Was ist eigentlich ein Laichhabitat? Und da gibt es dann nur eine einfache Antwort: Jedes Gewässer kann zu fast jeder Zeit an fast jeder Stelle theoretisch Laichhabitat sein, irgendwas laicht immer irgendwo. 
Die Reise geht direkt von hinten ins Auge.

Die Frage muß lauten, warum man in einem Laichhabitat nicht angeln sollte!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Frage muß lauten, warum man in einem Laichhabitat nicht angeln sollte!




Richtig!

Fische und Angler koexistieren seit tausenden Jahren und es gab immer genug Fische.
An Anglern liegt es also nicht wenn Fische nicht ausreichend ablaichen könne, sondern an den fehlenden Laichmöglichkeiten durch industrielle Verbauung.

Diese müssen weg(und natürlich die "Schützer", die solchen Unsinn propagieren) - nicht die Angler.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist nur die "Nachhaltigkeit" der Schützer und ihrer willfährigen Helfer...
> 
> Eine an einem optimalen Ertrag und zufriedenen Anglern ausgerichtete Nachhaltigkeit (u. a. mit Gewässersplittung Paylakes/Anlagen, Attraktionsbesatz etc. für "Ausweichgewässer) wird ja von denen nur nicht anerkannt, um weiterhin vom Staat Nachhaltigkeitsforschungskohle abziehen zu können..
> 
> ...



Das was du beschreibst, hat mit Nachhaltigkeit begrifflich nichts zu tun. Ich kenne keine Definition von Nachhaltigkeit, die auf das passt, was du beschreibst. Was du beschreibst ist eine Bewirtschaftung auf Ertragsmaximierung. Das ist ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von nachhaltigem Management. - Allerdings, sehe ich insbesondere in Teichanlagen eine Notwendigkeit für die von dir angeregte Bewirtschaftung. Natürliche Gewässer sollte man allerdings nachhaltig managen.


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vorsicht, da springst du ganz kurz und schlimmstenfalls direkt in die Schaiße.
> 
> Wenn du so vereinfacht fragst, resultiert daraus unweigerlich eine zweite einfache Frage: Was ist eigentlich ein Laichhabitat? Und da gibt es dann nur eine einfache Antwort: Jedes Gewässer kann zu fast jeder Zeit an fast jeder Stelle theoretisch Laichhabitat sein, irgendwas laicht immer irgendwo.
> Die Reise geht direkt von hinten ins Auge.
> ...



In diesem konkreten Fall wurde mit viel Muskel- und Geldkraft eine Laichmöglichkeit geschaffen, die so für viele Fischarten in der Ems als Folge von Begradigungen und Vertiefungen nicht mehr vorhanden war. Somit ist der primäre Zweck eben die Unterstützung eines nachhaltigen Fischbestandes. Jeder Euro, der hier investiert wird, spart auf Dauer Gelder für teuren Besatz. Folglich sollte es klar sein, dass eben dieser Nutzen durch Beangelung nicht aufs Spiel gesetzt werden sollte.

Dein Posting, und v.a. die Wortwahl, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Aber vielleicht äußert sich der angesprochene Franz16 ja noch dazu.


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das was du beschreibst, hat mit Nachhaltigkeit begrifflich nichts zu tun. Ich kenne keine Definition von Nachhaltigkeit, die auf das passt, was du beschreibst. Was du beschreibst ist eine Bewirtschaftung auf Ertragsmaximierung. Das ist ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von nachhaltigem Management. - Allerdings, sehe ich insbesondere in Teichanlagen eine Notwendigkeit für die von dir angeregte Bewirtschaftung. Natürliche Gewässer sollte man allerdings nachhaltig managen.



100% Zustimmung. #6


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Fische und Angler koexistieren seit tausenden Jahren und es gab immer genug Fische.
> An Anglern liegt es also nicht wenn Fische nicht ausreichend ablaichen könne, sondern an den fehlenden Laichmöglichkeiten durch industrielle Verbauung.
> ...




Dass es an der industriellen Verbauung liegt, ist ja richtig. Aber diese befürwortet ja kein Angler, aber sie ist nunmal da. (An der Ems übrigens nochmal schwerwiegender als an den meisten deutschen Flüssen!) Das Rad kann nun einmal nicht zurückgedreht werden, also müssen wir als Angler schauen, an welchen Stellen wir nachhaltig handeln können. Und da sind solche Projekte wie das hier diskutierte mMn äußerst sinnvoll.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Dass es an der industriellen Verbauung liegt, ist ja richtig. Aber diese befürwortet ja kein Angler, aber sie ist nunmal da. (An der Ems übrigens nochmal schwerwiegender als an den meisten deutschen Flüssen!) *Das Rad kann nun einmal nicht zurückgedreht werden*.............l.



Klar.
Wird doch überall renaturiert  was das Zeug hält.
Dafür starkmachen und sich nicht aussperren lassen muss das Ziel sein!


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Klar.
> Wird doch überall renaturiert  was das Zeug hält.
> Dafür starkmachen und sich nicht aussperren lassen muss das Ziel sein!



Dieses Ziel ist aber (zumindest an der Ems) leider unrealistisch. Solange die Kreuzfahrtschiffe in der Region Milliardengewinne einfahren und eine Vielzahl von Arbeitsplätzen schaffen, bleibt die Natur da leider auf der Strecke. Umso lobenswerter das Engagement bzgl. der Laichhabitate.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vorsicht, da springst du ganz kurz und schlimmstenfalls direkt in die Schaiße.
> 
> Wenn du so vereinfacht fragst, resultiert daraus unweigerlich eine zweite einfache Frage: Was ist eigentlich ein Laichhabitat? Und da gibt es dann nur eine einfache Antwort: Jedes Gewässer kann zu fast jeder Zeit an fast jeder Stelle theoretisch Laichhabitat sein, irgendwas laicht immer irgendwo.
> Die Reise geht direkt von hinten ins Auge.
> ...


Ich glaube inzwischen nicht mal mehr, dass er Angler ist. 

Daher dürfte ihm das auch eh egal sein, Hauptsache geschützt und verboten  - solche Logik verstehen vielleicht Angler, NABUisten und Schützer wollen ja genau die Verbote .. 

Etwa "managen" heisst auch nicht, etwas geschehen lassen oder freigeben, sondern eingreifen, regulieren, verbieten und aussperren..

Immer Vorsicht daher, wenn solche Kampfbegriffe der spendenammenlden Schützerindustrie wie "nachhaltig"" oder "managen" im Spiel sind.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube inzwischen nicht mal mehr, dass er Angler ist.
> 
> Daher dürfte ihm das auch eh egal sein, Hauptsache geschützt und verboten  - solche Logik verstehen vielleicht Angler, NABUisten und Schützer wollen ja genau die Verbote ..
> 
> ...



Auch den Begriff "managen" verwendest du hier nicht richtig. Ich verweise auf den Duden:

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/managen


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Steht doch drin:
leiten, betreuen etc. - auf deutsch:
(be)herrschen (wollen) ..

Genau das was ich für den Bereich Gewässer/Angler weiter ausführte mit:
eingreifen, regulieren, verbieten und aussperren


----------



## Double2004 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube inzwischen nicht mal mehr, dass er Angler ist.
> 
> Daher dürfte ihm das auch eh egal sein, Hauptsache geschützt und verboten  - solche Logik verstehen vielleicht Angler, NABUisten und Schützer wollen ja genau die Verbote ..



1. Was du glaubst, hat mit dem Thema nichts zu tun.

2. Was mir egal ist und was nicht, kann ich auch selbst mitteilen. Das muss der Admin nicht für mich übernehmen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Steht doch drin:
> leiten, betreuen etc. - auf deutsch:
> (be)herrschen (wollen) ..
> 
> ...



Nein: "handhaben und bewerkstelligen oder bewältigen; leiten" hat nichts mit verbieten und aussperren zu tun. eingreifen (z.B. durch Besatz) oder regulieren (z.B. durch reduzieren von schädlichen Einflüssen) passt da schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Die Frage ist ja nicht wie Du das normale oder als Angler definieren würdest, sondern was Dir die Schützer, Behörden und "Wissenschaftler" damit versuchen, aufzudrücken.

Und da treff ichs genauer, würd ich meinen..

Das sind keine Anglerfreunde ....


----------



## Grünknochen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Besser ''Wissenschaftler'' als ''Köche''!

Im Klartext: Was hältst Du davon, statt der üblichen Sprechblasen, Verunglimpfungen und Leerformeln ( spendenschützende Sammelindustrie oder so ähnlich etc. etc.) sachliche Beiträge zu bringen und es dem geneigten Leser zu überlassen, wie er sich positioniert? 

Übrigens hat es mich amüsiert, dass Du im Kabeljauthema von mir eingestellte Hintergrundinformationen/ Quellen einfach mal locker flockig verschoben hast ins Offtopic. Wobei ich natürlich weiß, das es schon etwas komplizierter ist, sich mit wissenschaftlichen Quellen zu beschäftigen...


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist nur die "Nachhaltigkeit" der Schützer und ihrer willfährigen Helfer...
> 
> Eine an einem optimalen Ertrag und zufriedenen Anglern ausgerichtete Nachhaltigkeit (u. a. mit Gewässersplittung Paylakes/Anlagen, Attraktionsbesatz etc. für "Ausweichgewässer) wird ja von denen nur nicht anerkannt, um weiterhin vom Staat Nachhaltigkeitsforschungskohle abziehen zu können..
> 
> ...


 
 Nein Thomas es geht um ein Buch in dem es ganz klar auch darum geht Wege zu finden Besatz zu vermeiden.
 Es geht viel um den Hecht und Fenstermaße um genau diese nachhaltige Nutzung zu erreichen und trotzdem einen besseren, naturnahen Hechtbestand zu haben..
 Der sicher auch für Angler, mehr Freude macht.
 Um das zu begründen zeigt es Nachteile oder Probleme durch Besatz auf, oder belegt dessen Sinnlosigkeit.
 In diesem Buch geht es oft tatsächlich oft um eine "Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung von Angelgewässern".
 Wer das dort nicht herausliest, hat das Buch und die Hintergründe von Fenstermaßen so oder so nicht verstanden.

 Ich denke Du und Andere schreiben von etwas anderem als diesem Buch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Hast recht, die Diskussion ging da weg vom Buch alleine, das durchaus Ansätze bietet.

Vor allem, wenn man hauptsächlich auf Hecht und Besatzvermeidung abzielt. 

SORRY daher!

Die Frage, warum so ein Buch (und von wem mit welchem Interesse) kommt, und von wem mit welcher Intention finanziert, müsste in einen Extrathread. D´accord!

Wiederhole daher gerne nochmal mein erstes Posting hier, mehr brauchts dazu nicht, hast recht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Wird vielleicht einige Bewirtschafter aus der Angelfischerei interessieren.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Nein Thomas, die Diskussion ist schon o.K und so ganz einfach nur recht habe ich auch nicht.

Das Buch berücksichtigt eben nun auch noch recht "junge" Betrachtungen, oder eben Betrachtungen welchen den Deutschen eher noch fremd erscheinen.

Bisher ging es in der Fischereiforschung um Ertragsmöglichkeiten und um Wissen wie diese zu steigern wären.
Gleichzeitig wurde von Anderen in Richtung Naturschutz geforscht, wenn auch deutlich versteckter und nicht so ernsthaft, weil man da halt kein Geld mit verdienen kann.

Parallel dazu führt man in Deutschland eine dem Tierschutz geschuldete Diskussion warum man den überhaupt angelt.
Einige meinen aus Spaß, weil der Mensch eben diese Naturnähe sucht und das dieses vielen Menschen dieses möglichst so tun sollen das man es mit dem Naturerhalt in Einklang bringen kann.
Andere denken es ginge darum seine Nahrung selbst zu angeln und daran Spaß zu haben.
Letzteres ist die deutsche Auffassung, welche als rechtlicher Grund anerkannt ist.
Problematisch ist dabei die hohe Anzahl der Angler und der Nutzungsgedanke der gewollten Entnahme.
So fördert man den Eingriff in die Lebensgemeinschaften durch Entnahme und Besatz.

Dieses Buch ist einer neueren Betrachtung geschuldet.
Diese neuere Betrachtung betrachtet und verbindet die einzelnen Bereiche.
Zweck dieses Buches ist neuere und Umfassendere Betrachtungen unter das Volk zu bringen.
Denn dieser noch Junge Zweig hat nun neue Betrachtungen und Forschungsergebnisse, wie man Naturschutz und Nutzung durch Angelfischerei besser gestalten könnte.
Durch das Interesse am Angeln, haben Fische und Gewässer heute halt einen ganz anderen Wert, als sie in der Fischerei hat.
 Der Nutzwert in die Fischerei, ist eben sehr gering, weil es unglaubliche Mengen billiger Fische benötigt die Existenz eines Fischers zu sichern.
 Der Großhecht ist da ungünstig und selbst ein seltener Fisch, kaum einige Euro wert.
 Für einen Angler kann es aber der Lebenstraum sein, der Ihm einige Tausend Euro wert ist, ohne das er den Fisch tötet.
Ergo, forscht man nun auch mit ganz anderen Augen, weil es eben weniger um Erträge geht, als in der klassischen Fischereiforschung wo Naturschutz eher immer nur ein Alibi-Thema war.
Quasi als Abfallproduckt gibt es nun auch den Willen auch Wild-Fische etwas genauer zu erforschen.

Es ist lustig, eigentlich müsste der Naturschutz, nun auf den Zug aufspringen und die Umsetzung dieser neuen Erkenntnisse gegenüber der klassischen Fischerei in Deutschland einfordern.
Eigentlich....wenn es eben Naturschützer und keine Tierschützer wären.

Wie geschrieben, der Sinn des Buches und der Vortragsreihe ist es das nun erforschte und belegte "Neue Wissen" auch unter das Volk zu bringen.
Wissenschaft ist das Eine, Wissen auch anzuwenden oder umzusetzen ist viel schwieriger.
Der "Dumme" frisst halt nicht was er nicht kennt, einige würden eher verhungern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Es soll Alibis im Rahmen bestehenden Rechtes ermöglichen mit neuen Bewirtschaftungsmodellen (zudem stark verkürzt auf bestimmte Arten und Gewässer) statt ans Grundübel ranzugehen, die schützergerpägte Politik die vernünftigen Naturschutz, vernünftige Bewirtschaftung wie auch Angeln am Ende in ein Korsett pressen soll- so kann mans auch kurz zusamen fassen (was logisch ist, wenn man weiss, wo die Kohle herkommt).

Zudem:
Es heisst Angeln, nicht Angelfischen...

Das wars hier aber endgültig für mich..

Wiederhole daher gerne nochmal mein erstes Posting hier, mehr brauchts dazu nicht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Wird vielleicht einige Bewirtschafter aus der Angelfischerei interessieren.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es soll Alibis im Rahmen bestehenden Rechtes ermöglichen mit neuen Bewirtschaftungsmodellen (zudem stark verkürzt auf bestimmte Arten und Gewässer) statt ans Grundübel ranzugehen, die schützergerpägte Politik die vernünftigen Naturschutz, vernünftige Bewirtschaftung wie auch Angeln am Ende in ein Korsett pressen soll- so kann mans auch kurz zusamen fassen (was logisch ist, wenn man weiss, wo die Kohle herkommt).
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei, das Buch ist nicht unbedingt für reine Angler geschrieben worden...:m
> Sie könnten es so wie Du als vorrangiges  Alibi verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Nix anderes, lieber Bernd, hab ich von Anfang an geschrieben, dass das für bewirtschaftende Angelfischer ist, nicht unbedingt für Angler.

Es waren andere, die meinten, das wäre für Angler..


----------



## smuggi83 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Lustiges Posting.
> Richtig ist: Meinungen gibt es viele. Ua die deinigen. Mit denen ich vielfach weder inhaltlich, noch im Stil etwas anfangen kann.
> Wie bereits an anderer Stelle festgestellt, ist die Anglerschaft - vermutlich trotz Deiner Meinungsführerschaft auch im AB - eine heterogene Gruppe mit z.T. gravierend unterschiedlichen Grundverständnissen zu unserem Hobby. Für mich waren Naturnutzung und Naturschutz immer schon zwei Seiten einer Medaille. Rechtliche Realität ist dies ohnehin. Also muss man die Dinge unter einen Deckel kriegen. Schwarz - weiß hilft da gar nichts.



Ne schwarz - weiß hilft da tatsächlich gar nicht. Der Naturschutz Gedanke sollte definitiv nicht vergessen werden, auch wenn es teilweise lästige Restriktionen gibt. Aber gerade weil es ein Hobby ist, sollte man sich ein bisschen der Nachhaltigkeit widmen


----------



## Grünknochen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Mir erscheint es ohne jeden Sinn, darüber zu diskutieren, für wen das Buch bestimmt ist und für wen nicht. Es interessiert den, der sich dafür interessiert. Punkt und Ende.

Und, Thomas, für Deinen Mikrokosmos:
In dem Buch kann man sehr einfach nachlesen, wer Autor ist, was er macht, und von wem das Projekt finanziert wurde.

*Zu den Autoren*: Allesamt ideologisch gesteuerte ''Wissenschaftler'', die nicht nichts anderes als willfähige Handlanger der spendenschützenden Sammelindustrie sind. Für nix zu gebrauchen und von nix Ahnung. Denen geht es nur um Kohle...
*Zu den Geldgebern* ( ua zwei Bundesministerien, Bundesamt für Naturschutz): Selbstverständlich allesamt von der Schützerindustrie unterwanderte Schaltzentren der politischen Macht, die zum Ziel haben, ihre weltfremde Ideologie zulasten der Anglerschaft durchzudrücken.Wölfe im Schafspelz. Mindestens.
*Ziel *war, dies war Förderbedingung, die versiffte Schützerideologie wie einen Virus unter dem Deckmantel der Wissenschaftlichkeit unters Volk zu bringen. Nicht umsonst bestand die Forderung, das Buch unmittelbar vor den Bundestagswahlen zu veröffentlichen, damit selbst die Anglerschaft zu einem Kreuz bei Grün manipuliert werden kann.

Ich sitz, was diese Einschätzung betrifft, so was von unmittelbar an der Quelle und kann wirklich jeden Punkt bis auf 3 Stellen hinter dem Komma nachweisen. Und ich muss nach Deinen ''Recherchen'' bekennen, ich bin ein Virus...

Hoffe verschärft, dass ich nix vergessen habe.

Bedeutet: Würd mich freuen, wenn weiter über Inhalte aus diesem Buch diskutiert wird. Ein Buch von Anglern für Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*

Zumindest beim Bundesamt für Naturschutz haste recht, aus deren Einschätzungen zu Natura 2000 (https://www.bfn.de/0316_fischerei-natura2000.html) bastelten grüne Minister in Niedersachsen das Angelverbots/Einschränkungskonstrukt, gegen welches nun der AVN mühsam ankämpfen muss (http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html). 
Auch BfN:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328108

Die haben Anglern und dem Angeln schon richtig viel geschadet und sind weiter dabei..

Und dass die Regierung sowohl von SPD-Seite (Hendricks, BMUB) wie von Unionsseite (Schmidt, BMEL) in Sachen Angelverbote (AWZ), Einbindung Angler in EU-Fischereimanagement, Baglimit Dorsch, etc.  bekannte anglerfeindliche Größen sind, auch das ist vielfach nachlesbar und dokumentiert, und dass das Bildungsministerium auch unter Nachhaltigkeit nur Belehrung, Einschränkung und Aussperrung versteht, ist auch nix Neues.

Danke für die Bestätigung.




Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ein Buch von Anglern für Angler.



tja...


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, das Buch ist nicht unbedingt für reine Angler geschrieben worden...:m
> Sie könnten es so wie Du als vorrangiges  Alibi verstehen.


:g:g:g

Auch da bleib ich weiter bei Bernd (den ich auch persönlich kenne und schätze (auch wenn wir nicht immer in allen Punkten übereinstimmen)).

Dass Du das anders sehen willst, ist Dein gutes Recht (wes Brot ich ess??):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nix anderes, lieber Bernd, hab ich von Anfang an geschrieben, dass das für bewirtschaftende Angelfischer ist, nicht unbedingt für Angler.
> 
> Es waren andere, die meinten, das wäre für Angler..



Und auch da bleibe ich dabei, das Werk ist nicht per se schlecht, wenn man es nicht wie mancher als alleinseligmachende Bibel nimmt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht Angler sind Bewirtschafter, sondern die dazu ausersehenen Gewässerwarte aus den Reihen der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer.
> 
> Die sollten das auch unbedingt lesen - nur nicht vergessen, dass es keine Bibel ist und es auch andere Meinungen und Ansichten gibt. Das ist alles..
> 
> und wers als Angler liest, weil ihn Bewirtschaftung interessiert, der mach ja keinen Fehler, Lesen und sich breit informieren schadet nie...


----------



## BERND2000 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da bleib ich weiter bei Bernd (den ich auch persönlich kenne und schätze (auch wenn wir nicht immer in allen Punkten übereinstimmen)).
> :


 :q:q
 Dessen Zitat Du aber einmal mehr geschickt verdreht eingesetzt hast. 

 Egal, Ziel ist es doch das man über die Gedanken im Buch diskutiert.
 Es bietet halt Grundlagen für ganz verschiedene Betrachtungen und Wünsche.
 Es sind halt neue Grundlagen welche man nutzen kann, bei anderer Meinung auch nicht, oder sie eben aus Ignoranz  ablehnt.

 Wobei Du, Grünknochen, Andere oder auch ich, da recht dicht zusammenliegen.
 Denn Wir diskutieren darüber, Andere ignorieren so ein Buch halt einfach ganz.
 Für Letztere wäre es eigentlich wichtig, so etwas oder andre Fachbücher zu lesen.
 :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> :q:q
> Dessen Zitat Du aber einmal mehr geschickt verdreht eingesetzt hast.


pure Unterstellung ;-))))


----------

